# Installation Windows 10 VM avec UTM



## augusterre (17 Février 2022)

Bonjour,
Je tente d'installer Windows 10 avec UTM sur mon MacBook et je tombe sur cet écran, je suis un peu perdu...
Auriez vous des idées ?
Merci


----------



## edenpulse (17 Février 2022)

As-tu suivi le tuto du site d’UTM?




__





						Windows 11
					

Virtual machines for Mac




					mac.getutm.app


----------



## maxou56 (17 Février 2022)

MacSeries a dit:


> Je tente d'installer Windows 10 avec UTM sur mon MacBook


Bonsoir,
Réponse hors sujet, mais si c'est bien un MacBook 12" de 2015 et BigSur, alors VMware 12 et gratuit par exemple et sera plus performant surtout pour la partie graphique. De toute façon avec un MacBook 12" de 2015 et 8GB la virtualisation de windows ou autre gros OS sera limité (j'ai des MacBook 12" 1.2GHz de 2016).

Car UTM semble limité (jamais testé):








						Virtualisation : UTM est aussi disponible sur macOS, y compris pour les Mac Apple Silicon
					

UTM est une app de virtualisation basée sur QEMU, une solution open-source qui existe depuis plusieurs années, dont la principale particularité est de fonctionner sur iOS. Les règles de validation de l’App Store l’empêchent d’être une app proposée sur la boutique d’Apple, mais son code source...




					www.macg.co
				





> Point important à noter toutefois, il n’y a pas de prise en charge de l’accélération graphique et cette solution de virtualisation ne conviendra pas pour jouer. Mais pour de la bureautique, elle peut très bien suffire sur n’importe quel Mac, même s’il y a quelques limitations par rapport aux apps de virtualisation historiques, comme l’absence de glisser/déposer entre macOS et le système virtuel, ou encore l’absence de prise en charge des périphériques de stockage USB.


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2022)

MacSeries a dit:


> Je tente d'installer Windows 10 avec UTM sur mon MacBook et je tombe sur cet écran, je suis un peu perdu...


La finalité c'est quoi ? Utiliser une version de Windows 10 dans ton MBP ? Si oui, ce sera une machine virtuelle et pour moi, très mauvais plan, car ce sera une version de Windows 10 en version bêta que l'on ne peut obtenir qu'en ayant un compte Microsoft Insider !

Quel est le modèle exact de ton MBP dont on ignore tout, est-ce un Mac avec processeur Intel ou M1 ?


----------



## augusterre (18 Février 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> As-tu suivi le tuto du site d’UTM?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





maxou56 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Réponse hors sujet, mais si c'est bien un MacBook 12" de 2015 et BigSur, alors VMware 12 et gratuit par exemple et sera plus performant surtout pour la partie graphique. De toute façon avec un MacBook 12" de 2015 et 8GB la virtualisation de windows ou autre gros OS sera limité (j'ai des MacBook 12" 1.2GHz de 2016).
> 
> Car UTM semble limité (jamais testé):
> ...





Locke a dit:


> La finalité c'est quoi ? Utiliser une version de Windows 10 dans ton MBP ? Si oui, ce sera une machine virtuelle et pour moi, très mauvais plan, car ce sera une version de Windows 10 en version bêta que l'on ne peut obtenir qu'en ayant un compte Microsoft Insider !
> 
> Quel est le modèle exact de ton MBP dont on ignore tout, est-ce un Mac avec processeur Intel ou M1 ?


Je vais vous répondre à tous : 
Pour commencer, mon Mac est un MacBook 12 pouces de 2015 (autres infos sur le Mac en bio), donc un intel et pas un m1.
Aussi, j'installe Windows uniquement dans le but d'avoir une app indisponible pour Mac, et ce pour une très courte durée.


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2022)

MacSeries a dit:


> Aussi, j'installe Windows uniquement dans le but d'avoir une app indisponible pour Mac, et ce pour une très courte durée.


Bien, si c'est ponctuel, le mieux à faire est d'utiliser Virtual Box qui est gratuit. Par contre, une version de Windows n'est pas gratuite, on en a parlé dans les forums, mais on peut acheter une licence pas chère _(non il n'y aura pas de PUB)_.


----------



## augusterre (18 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Bien, si c'est ponctuel, le mieux à faire est d'utiliser Virtual Box qui est gratuit. Par contre, une version de Windows n'est pas gratuite, on en a parlé dans les forums, mais on peut acheter une licence pas chère _(non il n'y aura pas de PUB)_.


J'ai téléchargé un ISO de W10 sur le site, mais j'ai installé UTM simplement car je n'ai simplement pas réussi à faire une VM virtualbox. J'ai déjà utilisé ce logiciel 2-3 fois et j'ai réussi à exécuter un Linux. UTM me semblait de bon augure car un ami qui utilise utm sur son iPad a réussi à éxécuter windows 11 (mais l'iPad a pas vraiment apprécié) ou windows xp. Mais je vais me pencher sur virtualbox effectivement, UTM n'est peut être utile que pour les m1.


----------



## ericse (18 Février 2022)

Bonsoir,
Sur un Mac Intel, autant utiliser VirtualBox ou VMware (il y a une version gratuite pour les particuliers), suivant celui dont tu as le plus l'habitude. Du moins si tu ne veux pas utiliser Bootcamp qui reste le plus performant mais parfois un peu lourd à installer.


----------

